# How to deal with depression of wife



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

I just posted one of the reasons my wife is depressed. Her mother and the lack of appreciation that she shows me and my wife for everything we do to care for her.

Yesterday was an especially difficult day. She warned me about a week ago that she would be suffering from PMS and that her PMS usually made her negative, down and depressed. Yesterday I guess it hit her hard. We started off the day quite well, it was the first day I've gone to work feeling OK, did work feeling OK and came home feeling OK. It was after coming home around 4pm that my wife and I were talking nice about some apartments that SHE found (An improvement from the lack of looking around before) but by dinner time a problem with her mother just ruined the rest of the day.

At one point I tried to comfort her with a hug/holding. I let her talk but didn't disagree with what she was saying (Even though there were some things she said I normally would've said 'don't talk like that, you don't mean that'). After all was said and done I tried to reopen the dialogue but she was in her own little world thinking. I let her be. I told her "If you need anything, let me know." And I went to bed. It wasn't long after that she followed.

The next morning (Today) when she woke up she actually reached for my hand (She hasn't done that in a while) and I had a bad kink in my neck. She was nice enough to get some therapeutic oil and rubbed it into my neck...a bit of a surprise really. She still wasn't feeling well, but I'm hoping that this will pass.

So what does one do when you see your wife (Especially at a time when you're trying to rebuild early on after infidelity) depressed. She won't see a doctor, she won't take medicine. A therapist isn't something she's keen on either. So should I comfort her, leave her be, what?

I hope the PMS passes soon and I hope that she gets back onto the positive side of things. While I'm dealing with that 'down' I have to say that a month out I'm feeling a bit better. I'm nowhere near perfect, but I'm better.


----------

